# Cissus amazonica



## bsank (Feb 21, 2004)

Do any of you guys have this vine? I was curious if would be useful in being a vining plant on the background and the light levels that it would tollerate such as a 55W compact over the top of it? I saw jbeetle has some in his thumbnail tanks.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

This stuff grows like a weed and it should grow up your background quite well. It needs to be pinched back occasionally to get it to branch out.
It should also do quite well under your 55w CF's.

If you like larger, more colorful leaves you may want to try Cissus discolor.

Donn


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I think Cissus amazonica is a great plant. It does grow all over the place as long vines unless you pinch it like Donn said. I think it has a great looking leaf, I love the silvery color to it. It can be planted at the top or the bottom of a wall, as an epiphyte or a terrestrial plant... does great as both! It should do good under most lighting, its a pretty hardy plant. 

Also, I just got some young Cissus discolor today and can't wait to try them in tanks! They really do have awesome leaves as a mature plant, but they are better in larger tanks then the amazonica.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

What do you mean by pinching it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Ryan said:


> What do you mean by pinching it?


pruning. If you pinch/snip the vines off rigth after a leaf node, a new vine, or maybe two will shoot out to the side. Continue to do this with the new vines that shoot out and it will fan out


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

oooh, ok thanks, gotta do that with mine then, also mine grow realy tall, is that because the lack of light?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Ryan said:


> oooh, ok thanks, gotta do that with mine then, also mine grow realy tall, is that because the lack of light?


That is just a characteristic of this plant. I swear sometimes it has eyes. It goes straight for my other plants and wraps around them. lol


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Cissus seems to do better under high light. The plants I have in very high light areas branch out on their own. The ones in lower light areas need to be forced to branch out by pinching them back.

Donn


----------

